# Kravag Cold War Artillery Norway III



## BRIXMIS (May 18, 2008)

The "Measuring" Station contained all the fire control equipment for the site, including Radar and Lazer range finders.





Entrance to measuring station.




Command Centre




Remote Radar Screen




Radar Screen and Control




Radar Room




Radio Room




Radar head




Access hatch to room under radar head, remote from the main measuring station




Radar Head under its weather dome, the head itself could be folded away by remote control to protect it in an attack.

Cheers
Dan


----------



## Foxylady (May 18, 2008)

Wow again! The radar screen and control is seriously neat. And the radar head! Amazing stuff!
Cheers for these great reports.


----------



## King Al (May 19, 2008)

Great pics, really cool site Loads of great stuff to fiddle with


----------



## Bax__ (May 27, 2008)

Cool pictures of a F**king Cool place! 
How did you get access I take it that it was work related?


----------



## digitalxspace (May 27, 2008)

WOW great report!!! great pics!!! well done


----------



## Mr Sam (May 30, 2008)

that is quite something  thank you for sharing


----------

